# Flying Tiger P-40 Tomahawk



## captlou (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello all,

Thought the members might enjoy a video of one of these classic machines in flight. 

Here is a link to video"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzoR-NArifU_



Capt. Lou


----------



## Mustang Driver (Apr 19, 2010)

Great video, Capt.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

Very Cool...and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool video Captlou.
Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## captlou (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words and am happy that members liked the P-40 video.


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2010)

It's great to see one of the early P-40s still flying!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2010)

Great video sir. If I'm not mistaken, isn't that a P-40B?


----------



## Astaldo711 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hearing the sound of the engine as the plane takes off just takes my breath away.


----------



## Violator (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Aaron -- It's actually a C model that belongs to the Flying Heritage Collection in Everett, WA. Their website states, "It was purchased by the British and then given to the Soviet Union in September, 1941, under the Lend-Lease (armament-sharing) program. For nine months this airplane spent its combat career in the skies over the Karelian battle front in Russia, defending Murmansk against invading German forces. On September 27, 1942, the craft's the oil tank was punctured by enemy fire. Its pilot managed to glide the aircraft to a belly-landing near Murmansk, where it was abandoned. It is the world's only remaining P-40C in flying condition."

Volunteers there have told me that someday this plane will be painted in its Soviet markings (the current paint is distemper, I believe, and definitely looks temporary). A volunteer once opened an access door on the left side of the fuselage and showed me a bullet hole in a fuselage rib from the above-mentioned shootdown. Very cool!


----------

